# Harborside Resort at Atlantis...11/1 to 11/13



## njny2000 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi all, looking for 1 bedroom (4 people) at Harborside between 11/1 to 11/13. 
Second option will be to go to Disney, but I will make a separate post for it.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2018)

Are you looking for 2 weeks or just a few days in that date range?


----------



## njny2000 (Sep 18, 2018)

It will be good if I can get 10 nights or so, but I will take a standard week and make alternate arrangements for other days.
thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2018)

*I have to say that this is going to be nearly impossible for any owner to get that for $100 per night.  You should say in your ad that you are willing to pay more than $100 per night.*


----------



## njny2000 (Sep 18, 2018)

Understood, I see $157 / night listed at RW for 11/3 to 11/10. I will let the owner's suggest a price they are willing to talk.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2018)

I answered an ad from someone who was very offended that my price was over $100 per night. But that is not really the limit.  The limit is whatever the two parties agree it will be, but because $100 per night is mentioned on this forum, some people assume that $100 is a rule.  It's not a rule, and not mentioning that you don't expect to get it for the forum limit means that someone will pass over your ad.  

I would take the one on Redweek.  That is a deal.  I need to tell my son about that.  He would love it.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 18, 2018)

If the back-up plan for Orlando area is used a 2 bedroom lock off unit could be had for 100 per night plus the resort fee(s) charged at check-in for all guests.  This would be Star Island.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2018)

Where did $100 per night come from? I just looked on the TUG rental marketplace and most of the one week rentals for a 1 bedroom are several thousand dollars.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Where did $100 per night come from? I just looked on the TUG rental marketplace and most of the one week rentals for a 1 bedroom are several thousand dollars.


In the marketplace you can ask for any price.  On the Last minute board in the forums:  
*LAST MINUTE RENTAL POSTING LIMITS
You may offer or request weeks beginning no later than
November 02, 2018 
Maximum asking price in public posts is $700/week or $100/night.*


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2018)

On the Last Minute Rental Forum you may not write in your Ad that you will accept offers over $100.  What you do privately is your business,  but in the forum the limit is $100.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2018)

Does the last minute forum have a maximum of $100 per night for all timeshares, regardless of location or MF cost?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2018)

> oes the last minute forum have a maximum of $100 per night for all timeshares, regardless of location or MF cost?


  Yes, the LMR Forum is intended to be a place where owners can salvage some money at the last minute out of reservations that they can't use - it's not intended to be used for "for profit" rentals.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Does the last minute forum have a maximum of $100 per night for all timeshares, regardless of location or MF cost?


and regardless of the size of the unit.    So while someone could even make a profit on a studio, someone else could take a big loss renting a 2, 3 or 4 bed if they choose to advertise in the last minute forum.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> and regardless of the size of the unit.    So while someone could even make a profit on a studio, someone else could take a big loss renting a 2, 3 or 4 bed if they choose to advertise in the last minute forum.



Perhaps the Last minute rental forum price should be based on the MF?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2018)

> Perhaps the Last minute rental forum price should be based on the MF?



TUG has no interest in raising the rates, because the LMR forum _serves its purpose_ as it is:

1)  Verifying maintenance fees would  be unwieldy and time consuming - our staff is all volunteer.  

2)  There are other places where you can post higher priced Ads - no need to duplicate the TUG Marketplace.

3)  The LMR forum is designed for last minute rentals (45 days) when the owner has no other alternatives (like cancelling or depositing) and the owner just wants to recoup some of the cost.

4)  Raising prices would open the flood gate for commercial rentals - squeezing out owners.

In other words, it's a *last resort forum*.  If you want to cover a high maintenance fee, or make a profit - then you should post somewhere else.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 18, 2018)

"3) The LMR forum is designed for last minute rentals (45 days) when the owner has no other alternatives (like cancelling or depositing) and the owner just wants to recoup some of the cost."

Many changes have occurred over the years, for example the Wyndham empire.  LMRs does not appear to have been updated in lite of all of the changes.  Another example keys in on the cancelling or depositing comment.  As it relates to Wyndham Destinations there are ways to cancel within 15 days of the date the reservation begins (points protection program) and relating to depositing points for future use there are interesting rules for converting them to Wyndham Rewards.  So, if this is one of the primary justifications for not changing LMRs rules, then maybe it is time make some changes.  If the MF system that was suggested is not used as a basis (which is probably not a real good idea) than there are many other methods that could be considered.  A real simple one might be adjusting the 100 dollar limit that was in effect at the time the rule came about for inflation.

Do not know if the math is right or not, but according to a google search 1 dollar in 1993 adjusted for inflation has a buying power of 1.74 today.  

Assuming LMRs dates back to 1993 then that would suggest a new inflation adjusted limit of 174 dollars.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2018)

Robert - 

1)  This has been discussed extensively on TUG, and TUG management is not interested in raising the price.  

2)  Wyndham is only 1 resort system of many - the LMR forum is not designed specifically for Wyndham.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2018)

Wyndham has lower MFs than many other timeshares like Marriott, Westin and Hyatt. So adjusting the max asking price might be warranted, given the inflation in MFs. However, this is just a suggestion. I am not an advertiser on the LMR forum and I doubt I ever will be (hopefully)!


----------



## Avislo (Sep 19, 2018)

Same here, however your points are well taken.  Maybe some day LMRs rules will adjust to changing times.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Same here, however your points are well taken.  Maybe some day LMRs rules will adjust to changing times.


Agree.


----------

